# Switching Cases



## ekkstra (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi im switching cases and was wondering if the case im choosing is good enough for my computer. my computer isnt a custom built so heres a link to my computer http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/hp-pavilion-media-center/4505-3118_7-33109791.html but i bought a nvidia gtx 260 to replace the graphics card because it was little low and a corsair 750w power supply to support the card and the rest of my stuff. My question is that will all this fit into this case http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4146013&CatId=1509 ?

Thanks


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yea it will  welcome to the forums


----------



## ekkstra (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks, glad to be here


----------

